

#2 startup city: Austin, Boulder, or San Diego? - gamechangr

Each city advertises, but what does/is your network/experience?
======
eknuth
I may be biased, but I'd second the nominations for Portland, Oregon. A lot of
interesting things are happening. Acquisitions and funding have been intense.
Check out the list:
<http://aaronparecki.com/Portland_Funding_and_Acquisitions>

~~~
gamechangr
I've actually been surprised by Portland. I received four emails (from my
profile here) from strangers recommending Portland.

------
connor
I currently run a startup here in Boulder. It's a wonderful community with the
backing of TechStars (even get to work out of their offices sometimes). I'd
recommend it if you'd like to get your feet wet in a smaller, closer knit
community.

Can't speak for Austin yet, headed there in a month.

~~~
gamechangr
Do you have link?

------
ig1
City count from Crunchbase:

NYC: 2407

London: 1807

Austin: 576

Paris: 549

San Diego: 499

Boston: 405

Vancouver: 288

Berlin: 284

Portland: 247

Washington: 200

Boulder: 163

~~~
gamechangr
That's helpful...thanks! Do you have a link for that?

~~~
ig1
No sorry, I've scraped Crunchbase and built my own analytics tool for the data
for my own analyses hence me being able to pull the city counts.

------
rmah
New York City

~~~
gamechangr
I have friends in NY that say they can never get enough talent to move there
(Paul Graham actually says that as well)....if anyone lives there confirm???

PG <http://paulgraham.com/siliconvalley.html>

"Nerds are a distinct subset of the creative class, with different tastes from
the rest. You can see this most clearly in New York, which attracts a lot of
creative people, but few nerds. [5]

------
jeffool
I'd suggest putting "Ask HN:" at the front of this. May get you more traction.

~~~
gamechangr
Should have thought of that! good point

------
anonhacker
Virginia Beach! Never underestimate the allure of cheap living and a beach...

~~~
gamechangr
Is there an active startup community there?

I don't know any hacker there...but I will check the cost of living. Thxs

------
gamechangr
Nominate: portland, boston, Washington DC, in that order

------
thecrumb
RTP area of North Carolina

